# παρεμπιπτόντως



## nickel (Apr 1, 2010)

Επίρρημα καταταλαιπωρούμενο και καταταλαιπωρούν (δεν είναι ασύντακτη η πρόταση — το «καταταλαιπωρούν» είναι ενεργητική μετοχή).

Δίνει, ας πούμε, το Altavista 34.000 *_παρεπιπτόντως_, αλλά και 3.500 *_παρεπιμπτόντως_. Τα 150 *_παρεμπιπτώντως_ και τα 600 *_παρεπιπτώντως_ είναι σταγόνες σε ωκεανό.

Το σωστό έχει τετραπλάσια ευρήματα από τα λανθασμένα. Παρήγορο για μια τόσο περίπλοκη λέξη, που πρέπει να την αναλύσεις κάθε φορά πριν τη γράψεις. Από:

*πίπτω* (π.χ. όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει ράβδος)

*εν + πίπτω* > εμπίπτω («περιλαμβάνομαι», π.χ. _Το ζήτημα δεν εμπίπτει στις αρμοδιότητές μου._)

*παρά + εμπίπτω* > παρεμπίπτω («παρεμβάλλομαι, παρεντίθεμαι, μεσολαβώ». Σπάνια η χρήση του, αλλά αντιγράφω από κείμενο του Α. Βιστωνίτη στο Βήμα: Κανέναν φυσικά δεν θεωρούσε ισότιμό του [ο Νταλί], συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Μπουνιουέλ. Ο Νταλί έγραψε το σενάριο για τον Ανδαλουσιανό σκύλο αλλά ισχυρίζεται ότι λίγο-πολύ την ταινία τη σκηνοθέτησαν μαζί. Διότι όταν υπάρχει ο Νταλί, ο Μπουνιουέλ, όταν δεν παρεμπίπτει, περισσεύει.)

Το επίρρημα *παρεμπιπτόντως* σχηματίζεται από τη μετοχή _παρεμπίπτων – παρεμπίπτουσα – παρεμπίπτον_, που δεν είναι σπάνια, ιδίως στη νομική. Π.χ.
*παρεμπίπτουσα διαδικασία* (interlocutory proceedings) [ΙΑΤΕ]
*παρεμπίπτουσες αγωγές*
*παρεμπίπτουσες αποφάσεις* (π.χ. Οι αποφάσεις διακρίνονται σε παρεμπίπτουσες και οριστικές. Οι παρεμπίπτουσες αποφαίνονται για συγκεκριμένα θέματα που κρίνονται κατά την διάρκεια της διαδικασίας, οριστικές είναι αυτές που περατώνουν την πειθαρχική διαδικασία.)
*παρεμπίπτον διάταγμα* (π.χ. Κάθε Δικαστήριο, κατά την άσκηση της πολιτικής του δικαιοδοσίας, δύναται να εκδίδει απαγορευτικό διάταγμα (παρεμπίπτον, διηνεκές, ή προστακτικό)…)
*παρεμπίπτοντα αλιεύματα* (bycatch) 
Κι αυτός είναι παρεμπίπτων ισχυρισμός, αλλά και όλο το βιβλίο κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ένα συνονθύλευμα από παρεμπίπτοντες ισχυρισμούς. (Ν. Σαραντάκος)

Το επίρρημα φτιάχτηκε το 1833 (λέει το ΛΝΕΓ) για να μεταφράσει το γαλλικό _incidemment_ (αγγλ. _incidentally, by the way_).

Πρόπερσι λάνσαρα το *παρέμπ*, που καλύτερα να γράφεται με τόνο, αφού επιδιώκει να αποκτήσει αυτόνομη οντότητα. Αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλικό BTW.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πρόπερσι λάνσαρα το *παρέμπ*, που καλύτερα να γράφεται με τόνο, αφού επιδιώκει να αποκτήσει αυτόνομη οντότητα. Αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλικό BTW.


Εμένα πάντως θα με βλέπεις να μην του βάζω τόνο, όπως δεν βάζω και στο _δηλ_. (ενώ λ.χ. το _τεσπά_ τον έχει εκεί, ούτως ή άλλως).


----------



## SBE (Apr 2, 2010)

Εγώ μια ζωή παρεπιπτόντως το άκουγα να το λέει ο κόσμος, αλλά μια φορά το έγραψα έτσι και μου έβαλαν τις φωνές σε ένα φόρουμ (μεταφράστρια το πρόσεξε, μάλιστα), οπότε για να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο, το κατάργησα και γράφω btw. Να πώς σπρώχνουν τη νεολαία στον γλωσσικό εκβαρβαρισμό οι γλωσσολάγνοι


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 2, 2010)

Έτσι, παρεπιπτόντως, το έμαθα στα προφορικά, μαζί με την ετυμολογία του και το γεγονός ότι έχει φαγωθεί ένα μ. Όπως νύφη και πεθερός. Όπως και με το συνο(ν)θύλευμα, όταν πέρασε στην προφορική γλώσσα βρέθηκαν διάφοροι που θυμήθηκαν το χαμένο ν. Ε, κάπως πρέπει να ξεχωρίζουν οι γραμματιζούμενοι που το παίζουν γραμματιζούμενοι από τον χύδην όχλο.

Για κάποιο λόγο, άμα ζοριστείς να του βάλεις μ, στη λάθος θέση ακούγεται πιο υποφερτό στο αυτί του ελληνόφωνου (ή τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου). Έτσι, νομίζω, έχουν προκύψει τα 3.500 λάθη/"λάθη".


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 2, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Ε, κάπως πρέπει να ξεχωρίζουν οι γραμματιζούμενοι που το παίζουν γραμματιζούμενοι από τον χύδην όχλο.


Ενώ το σωστό θα ήταν κατά τη γνώμη σου...; Γραμματιζούμενοι οι οποίοι πιέζονται να μιλάνε λάθος για να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος "να ξεχωρίσουν από τον χύδην όχλο"; 
Δηλαδή, μιλάμε για σνομπισμό του τύπου, "Σε σνομπάρω επειδή μιλάς σωστά";


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 2, 2010)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι μιλάς σωστά. Και δεν σε σνομπάρω.
(Γενικά μιλάω, δεν απευθύνομαι προσωπικά στην Αλεξάνδρα αλλά στο παράδειγμα.)


----------

